# openoffice-bin: da utente non parte

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

da qualche tempo ho problemi con openoffice-bin. Preferisco il pacchetto binario così non devo aspettare tanto tempo per compilarlo.

Se provo ad aprire, ad esempio, oowriter non parte.

Da riga di comando l'unica cosa che leggo è:

```
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
```

Ma non credo sia questo  il problema, perché ho provato da root e oowriter parte, anche dando quel messaggio.

Da cosa può dipendere? Le Flag USE abilitate sono: linguas_it linguas_en_GB linguas_en java.

Non mi importa dell'italiano, quindi se mi dite di toglierlo, nessun problema, ma prima d'ora mai avuto alcun difetto.

Anche se mi piacerebbe fare in modo che quel messaggio non appaia più, come dicevo appunto, credo che il problema sia altrove.

Non so in quale altro modo potrei debuggare la situazione.

----------

## djinnZ

locale sbagliata,

LC_ALL=it

verifica anche /etc/locales.gen può essere che non hai generato il supporto en_US (en_GB non è quello "di base", con cui è compilato OOo tra l'altro)

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

adesso parte e non da più quell'errore, ho inserito il supporto per en_US.

Però non capisco perché da root partiva e da utente no.. anche senza il supporto en_US in locale.gen.

----------

## djinnZ

perchè probabilmente da utente qualcuna delle LC_* era settata en_US mentre da root era tutto a default

----------

## fbcyborg

Ora non parte più di nuovo.. se lo lancio da shell non da alcun messaggio di errore, e resta lì.. in attesa di non so che.

Se lo lancio tramite l'apertura di un file compare la schermata di avvio e poi niente...

EDIT: ovviamente continua a non partire da utente

----------

## djinnZ

hai rigenerato le locali o ricompilato libc?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, ora il mio locale.gen è:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

it_IT ISO-8859-15
```

L'altra volta avevo anche dato il comando "locale-gen".

Le libc non le ho ricompilate.

----------

## HoX

Hai controllato in /usr/bin se i permessi dei file su oowriter?

----------

## fbcyborg

Si e sono almeno +rx su tutti gli utenti.

EDIT: Ho scoperto un'altra cosa.

Se provo a farlo partire la prima volta, non parte.

Poi se accedo come root in una shell e faccio 

killall soffice

Poi posso avviare oowriter e company quante volte voglio.

E' normale questa cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

usi cflag/ldflag strane? (a me capitò, ma dipendeva dal -O3 -Wl,--as-need,-O1 e dal quickstart)

oppure tenta di recuperare un documento ma non ci riesce (potresti avere qualcosa di scombinato in cache prova a spostare ~/.openoffice e farlo ripartire)

----------

## fbcyborg

mmm.. no non uso flag strane....

Per il momento l'unico workaround che ho trovato per farlo partire senza problema è dare un 

```
killall soffice
```

 e lanciare di nuovo oowriter.

EDIT: Poi riemergendo ho risolto il problema.. ho anche dato una sistemata alle USE flag.

----------

## fbcyborg

Porca miseria! non si è risolto invece!!!! Ha ricominciato a darmi problemi!

----------

